# Canadian SAR Tech caught in avalanche in Banff Park while training



## RackMaster (Feb 7, 2015)

Please keep Sgt. Salesse, his team and family in your thoughts and prayers.  Into day 3 since he fell and was hit by an avalanche.  



> Mark Salesse's family 'preparing for the worst'
> 
> Parks Canada says the search has 'phased into a recovery operation'
> 
> ...


----------



## Kraut783 (Feb 7, 2015)

prayers to the family and hoping for a safe return for SGT Salesse....


----------

